# 29 weeks pregnant and chest/back pains



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Morning,

I wondered if you had heard of this before. My chest seems to ache, or my lungs? All across my back, it hurts to breathe sometimes. I am not too sure if its everything being squashed up or maybe heartburn? It seems to ease a little with a swig of Gaviscon but it seems to hurt my chest to swallow??

Any advice    

Dh wants to whisk me off to the hospital but I am holding him off for now  

x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's possible that it's due to the baby growing and putting a bit of pressure on your lungs and ribcage.  However, I agree with your dh, and think you should be seen on Delivery Suite, just to make sure everythings ok,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

